# Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht



## onkeljoey (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde. Ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger und habe vor zwei Wochen erst meinen schein gemacht. Habe leider keine wirklichen praktischen Erfahrungen und möchte mir gerne eine günstige Spinnrute zum Angeln auf die genannten fische im Kanal in Münster nutzen. Budget liegt bei Max. 100 EUR für Rute, Rolle und Schnur. Habe schon gehört, dass man für das spinnen ne geflochtene Schnur nehmen soll. Ich würde das ganze gerne online alles zusammen in einem Shop bestellen. Habe nur sein diverse Shops und derenArtikel angeschaut, allerdings war odieAuswahl dort so umfangreich,das ich nicht wusste was für mich passend ist. Vielleicht hat ja einer auch eine günstige Montage zusammengestellt und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben. Das Budget ist für mich als Studi wirklich oberste Grenze. Ich weiß ja noch nicht wie mir das spinnen legt und möchte daher auch nicht so viel Geld anlegen. 

Vielen dank im voraus.

Chris


----------



## FranzJosef (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Alles in einem Shop zu bekommen wird u.U. nicht ganz einfach; ich wuerde unbedingt eBay mit in Betracht ziehen, da es dort v.a. a und zu Schnuere zu einem wirklich guenstigen Preis gibt.
Wenn Du wirklich die 100€ komplett ausgeben kannst/willst:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spro-Powershade-Fast-Spin-40-2-40m-15-40g-Rute-Power-Shade-Spinrute-2tlg-NEU-/270896124519?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item3f12aad267
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zebco-Heckbremsrolle-Satanica-RD-6-Kugelllager-in-4-Grosen-Angelrolle-/160685539386?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&var=&hash=item25699ac03a
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur-550m-0-20mm-2-35-kg-Fishing-Line-mono-/110358614371?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item19b1e2d163
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sufix-Gyro-Camo-Braid-0-18mm-250m-geflochtene-Schnur-/230816369261?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelschn%C3%BCre&hash=item35bdba4a6d
Die Monoschnur ist zum unterfuettern.
Duerftest'e bei um die 100 Euronen sein & hast aber ein ziemlich geiles Paket, mit dem Du eigentlich alle gaengigen Koeder in allen gaengigen Gewichten am Kanal fischen kannst. 

PS: Man, bin ick gut...  99,10€ alles zusammen.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Also ich würde auch Ebay zu rate ziehen!
Als Rolle würde ich IMMER Shimano bevorzugen, da ich schon seit meinem 5.Lebensjahr aktiv angel und mit anderen Marken in diesem Preissegment schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Aliv...Angelrollen&hash=item35bdffb365#ht_4252wt_793
Als Schnur würde ich ne Monofile nehmen, da diese die Fluchten besser abfedert und du diese auch getrost zum normalen angeln nehmen kannst.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-PRO...ngelschnüre&hash=item3ca5d95b37#ht_1027wt_793

Als Rute fische ich diese, auch auf Grund geht die ganz gut und du kannst damit alles an Kunstköderfischen abdecken! http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-Bul..._Angelruten&hash=item2eb6457550#ht_1191wt_793


----------



## onkeljoey (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hallo ihr beiden und ganz lieben dank für eure Empfehlungen. Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass eBay so eine gute Bezugsquelle ist, nehme aber gerne eure Tipps an. Habe nur noch zwei Fragen:
Welche Länge ist denn für den Kanal besser geeignet, eine 2,40 oder 2,70m? Ich würde eher zu der 2,70 tendieren.
Was eignet sich denn nun besser als Schnur, eine geflochtene oder eine mono? Ich habe schon beides gelesen und bin nun unschlüssig...

Lg


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



onkeljoey schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beiden und ganz lieben dank für eure Empfehlungen. Ich habe nicht gedacht, dass eBay so eine gute Bezugsquelle ist, nehme aber gerne eure Tipps an. Habe nur noch zwei Fragen:
> Welche Länge ist denn für den Kanal besser geeignet, eine 2,40 oder 2,70m? Ich würde eher zu der 2,70 tendieren.
> Was eignet sich denn nun besser als Schnur, eine geflochtene oder eine mono? Ich habe schon beides gelesen und bin nun unschlüssig...
> 
> Lg



@onkeljoey
würde empfehlen,wenn du noch nicht genau weißt obdu beim spinnfischen bleibts oder später sonstiges raubfischangeln betreibts
gehe,zum nächsten angelladen,hiltrup oder rhada.
hol dir eine 2,70 telerute,20er geflochtene rund.
die rolle,muß auch nicht gleich die teuerste sein.
die sachen bekommt man dann so für ca 50 60 euro.
die rute,sollte ca20-70g wurfgewicht haben reicht aus.
der vorteil,ist diese combo kannst du später auch anders,hechtangeln usw einsetzen.
wenn du dich dann festgelegt hast auf was du dann geziehlt angeln möchtes,kannst später mehr investieren.


----------



## Carp-MV (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch gerade eine Spin-Kombo zusammengestellt und habe mich für diese beiden Geräte entschieden.

Rolle: "Okuma Safina Noir" als Modell 40 FD
Okuma Rollen sind allgemein unschlagbar für ihr Geld und haben eine äußerst gute Verarbeitungsqualität und tolle Bremsen. Mit dieser macht man nichts falsch und man sieht es geht auch gut und Günstig. 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...llen-2/okuma-safina-noir-fd-rollen/detail.jsf

Als Rute hab ich selber die *YAD Black Wood* genommen in der 240cm "30-60gr" Ausführung für 15,99€. Ist wirklich viel besser als man für den Preis erwarten würde.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...aubfischruten/yad-black-wood-ruten/detail.jsf

Bei der Schnur würde ich als anfänger erstmal wirklich auf Monofile setzen und dort ist man mit jeder guten Markenschnur eigentlich ganz gut aufgehoben finde ich. Geflochtene erfordert nämlich auch ein bisschen Erfahrung in der Handhabung und wäre für dich erstmal vielleicht nicht so Optimal. Ich benutze die Dam Spezi Hecht 0.35mm/9,7kg Tragkraft und da kosten 300m günstige 3,79€ und die ist völlig ausreichend für jeden Fang. ;-)

Wie du siehst kann man sogar für knappe 50€ (plus Versand natürlich^^) was ordentliches und gutes bekommen ohne sich Schämen zu müssen oder Angst haben braucht das man einen größeres Fisch damit nicht an Land bekommt. Viel Spaß bei deiner Suche und so oder so wirst du am Ende das passende und richtige für dich finden. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Pfiffikuss (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Nun wenn's nur eine Rute sein soll dann halte ich eine 2.40er für besser.Somit lassen sich Wobbler noch einigermaßen führen.Zudem würd ich mir ne Rolle mit 2 Spulen zulegen wo dann Mono/Geflecht drauf kommt.Mono für Spinner/Wobbler und Geflecht für Gummi!Gerade als Anfänger wirst Du am Anfang die Bisse auf Gummi mit einer Mono nicht wirklich bemerken...

gruß peter


----------



## NR.9 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Mitchell Mag Pro 4500 - absolutes Highend Gerät für unter 50€ - habe sie vor ca. 3 Jahren noch für knappe 80€ gekauft und bin immernoch begeistert von diesen Schmuckstück...
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MAG-PRO-4500-MAGNESIUM-ANGELROLLE-10KL-ALUMIN-E-SPULE-/400234325495?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5d2fd325f7
Eine passende Rute findet man denke ich auch in diesen Ebay Shop ...

Warum als Anfänger nicht mit Geflochtener fischen - ist auch nur ne Schnur und irgendwann muss man es ja lernen - wobei die meisten Probleme bei Geflochtenen auf falsche Rollen zurückzuführen sind.
Geflochtene kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt und 100m reichen auf der Spule wenn man diese schön unterfüttert mit Mono.
Ich fische auf meiner Rolle eine Spider Wire Ultracast in 0,12mm (Kanal auf Zander) und eine Spider Wire Code Red in 0,17mm (auf Hecht) und bin sehr zufrieden - die gelben Schnüre waschen nach ca. einer Saison die Farbe aus aber ist ja nicht das Problem - dann dreht man sie nach der Saison eben nochmal um und fischt das andere Ende der Schnur.
Die PowerPro ist eine sehr gute Schnur aber bisl teurer ...


----------



## FranzJosef (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



onkeljoey schrieb:


> Welche Länge ist denn für den Kanal besser geeignet, eine 2,40 oder 2,70m? Ich würde eher zu der 2,70 tendieren.


Duerfte wohl vieles eigener Geschmack sein.
Meine Erfahrung: Je laenger die Ruten, desto schwieriger wird's die Qualitaet zu finden, die man moechte. Ab 2,40m werden viele Ruten, die in < 2,40m gut sind, zu Schwabbelstoecken.
Ich persoenlich bin nur mit bis zu 2,10m unterwegs, auch an Spundwaenden. In unzugaenglicheren Bereichen finde ich kuerzere Ruten u.U. auch handlicher.
Ich habe auch Hechtruten in bis 3.00m. Mittlerweile sind das aber eher die schweren Geraete, die auch "nur" dafuer rausgeholt werden.
Wenn ich mich entscheiden muesste zwischen 2,40m & 2,70m (fuer Kanalfischen), dann fuer die 2,40m.


onkeljoey schrieb:


> Was eignet sich denn nun besser als Schnur, eine geflochtene oder eine  mono? Ich habe schon beides gelesen und bin nun unschlüssig...


Kommt drauf an, was Du fuer ein Angler-Anfaenger bist: Der ruhig-gelassene Typ? Dann die geflochtene. Genauer-direkter-intensiver.
Oder bist Du doch eher der angenervte TueddelMueddel? Hektisch-haengenbleiberisch-gewaltig-robust? Dann eher die Mono: Verzeiht mehr Fehler, haelt mehr aus (nicht in Tragkraft, ich weiss), ist weicher-gelassener-indirekter.


----------



## spike999 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

ich würde dir auch zu ner gelochtenen schur raten vor allem zum spinnfischen,was du ja vor hast,sonst sind fehlbisse (vor allem beim angeln mit gummifisch vorprogramiert)...

als rute kann ich dir die dam calyber ans herz legen,als rolle ne spro passion oder ryobi ecusima...
rute und rolle bekommt man schon ab 80€,da bleibt noch was für gefochtene schnur...

@carp mv
was für erfahrung braucht man zum fischen mit geflochtener???


----------



## allrounderab (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Mitglied



 

				Dabei seit: 12.2010
 				 				Alter: 32
 				 					Beiträge: 351 				

 				 				Verwarnungen: 0/1 (1)





*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			ich würde dir auch zu ner gelochtenen schur raten vor allem zum  spinnfischen,was du ja vor hast,sonst sind fehlbisse (vor allem beim  angeln mit Gummifisch vorprogramiert)...

als rute kann ich dir die dam calyber ans herz legen,als Rolle ne spro passion oder ryobi ecusima...
rute und Rolle bekommt man schon ab 80€,da bleibt noch was für gefochtene schnur...

@carp mv
was für erfahrung braucht man zum fischen mit geflochtener???

guter post. daumen hoch.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Das liegt doch auf der Hand warum man nicht gleich als Anfänger zu einer geflochtenen greifen sollte. Allein das Binden von Knoten erfordert schon etwas mehr Erfahrung und ist nicht ganz so einfach wie bei einer Monofilen. 

Auch der Preis spielt hier eine große Rolle und für solche Dinge sollte man auch schon etwas praktische Erfahrung besitzen um selber der Meinung zu sein jetzt ist es mir eine teure geflochtene Wert. Monofil ist viel günstiger und daher sind Fehler in der Bedienung nicht so Kostenintensiv. 

Genauso besitzt eine geflochtene auch eine sehr geringe Dehnung und auch hier kann es bei felerhafter Bedienung schnell mal zu einen Nachteil kommen bei einen Drill. Einen Anfänger fehlt nämlich meistens die komplette Praxis am Wasser und ganz klar dann auch einen stärkeren Drill eines Fisches. 

Geflochtene Schnüre können eine tolle Sache sein aber gleich zu Anfang würde ich jeden erstmal zu einer Monofilen raten. Und man sollte es auch nicht Übertreiben mit dem negativ Sprechen der Bisserkennung. Die ist trotzdem vorhanden und vielleicht nicht ganz so Intensiv aber genau dies kann auch wieder ein Vorteil sein wenn man wirklich viel Erfahrung in diesen Hobby erlernen will.

Es ist nur ein Ratschlag und der Threadersteller entscheidet am Ende ja selber was er kaufen möchte und womit er Glücklich wird. ;-)


----------



## allrounderab (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

es läuft über kurz oder lang eh auf eine geflochtene hinaus. Dann kann man auch gleich damit anfangen. zum spinnfischen ist die mono nur teilweise berechtigt,beides hat vor und nachteile. mit meinem heutigem wissen würde ich keine mono mehr fischen.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



> *mit meinem heutigem wissen* würde ich keine mono mehr fischen.


Zack!!!!! Da haben wir es....
Bist du nicht der Meinung das genau dies auch er selber aus eigener Erfahrung erlernen sollte was ihm lieber ist genauso wie du?

Gerade am Anfang ist eine einfache Handhabung absolut Goldwert. Warum sich etwas schwer machen was auch erstmal leichter geht. Alles andere kommt doch mit der Zeit von ganz alleine. Lernen, Erfahrung sammeln, Routine und die richtige Ruhe finden ist das A und O! ;-)


----------



## DerDude1909 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Was sprecht ihr denn für Empfehlungen aus..........#d

Telerute......0,20 geflochtene...... 

Günstige und dennoch gute Spinnruten bekommt man von Okuma, z.B. eine Okuma Luremania.
Die Okuma Rollen sind in dieser Preisklasse auch unschlagbar z.B. eine Okuma Safina Noir FD

Als Hauptschnur würde ich entweder eine Flocarbon in 0,25 oder ein Geflecht in 0,12-0,14 empfehlen.

Und wenn du noch ein wenig flexibler sein möchtest kann ich dir auch die Savage Gear Vertical XLNT ans Herz legen. Diese kannst du mit einer normalen Spinnrolle oder auch mit einer Multirolle fischen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Ich hau jetzt nen Klassiker raus, da ich nicht so genau lesen konnte was er genau fischen will.

Abu Garcia Vendetta z.Bsp. in 2,40 ~45€

Spro Passion / Ryobi Ecusima ~35€

10lb Power Pro 150yd ~15 (oder 300yd ~24€)

dürfte dann ziemlich genau auf 100€ kommen :q

@TE (onkeljoeye)
Ich schick dir heut abend mal ne PN, vielleicht hab ich noch ne Rute im Fundus die dich interessiert (muss unbedingt ausdünnen...)


----------



## onkeljoey (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hallo,

ich danke Euch allen für Eure Antworten und muss sagen, dass echt mehr Inhalt bei herum gekommen ist, als ich dachte! 

Ich fasse mal für mich zusammen, was ich nun hier mit genommen habe:
- Auf jeden Fall eine 2,40 Rute (Steckrute)
- zum Anfang wohl dann doch ehr eine monofile Schnur. Ich glaube im Vergleich zu der Schnur, die ich im Momnet fische ist alels besser. Außerdem plane ich mir eine zweite Spule dazu zu kaufen, wo ich mir dann ja später ggf. ne geflochtene drauf legen kann.

Werde mir die einzelnen Angebote nun nochmal durchgucken und mich dann festlegen für Rolle und Rute.

Wie macht ihr das denn beim Spinnen mit dem Vorfach, bzw. der Befestigung von Kunstködern? Da im Kanal kaum Hecht ist, kann ich lt. anderen Aussagen auf Stahlvorfach verzichten. Ich habe bisher immer auf ein Vorfach verzichtet und den Gummifisch direkt an den Wirbel der Hauptschnut gehangen, was wohl auch nicht so ideal ist. Zum einen hat der Fisch die ganze Schnur mithängen bei einem Abriss und der Anblick des Wirbels dürfte wohl auch nicht förderlich sein für einen Biss.
Ich habe gehört, dass einige eine durchsichtige Fluorcarbon Schnur (1 m) als Vorfach nutzen und den Kunstköder hieran knoten. Hat hier einer Erfahrungen mit, ob dies empfehlenswert ist?

LG

Chris


----------



## Likenut (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Also wenns wirklich zum Spinnfischen verwenden willst, dann würd ich zu ner geflochtenene raten. Wenn dann merkst du bracuhst doch ne monofile, dann bekommt man da doch recht günstig welche. denke an 5 Euro für ne Monofile wirds dann nicht scheitern. Zur Rute kann ich dir noch die Jenzi Tycoon serie Raten, wenn da in der Bucht den ein ioder andern Händler anschreibst, bekommst se auch zu nem günstigen Kurs, hab für meine damals 35Euro bezahlt. Als Rolle kann ich dir auch ne Spro Passion empfehlen, hab mir diese sesson auch mal eine zugelegt, weil ich eifnach mal testen wollte was das gute günstige Teil so leistet und muss sagen bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



> Also wenns wirklich zum Spinnfischen verwenden willst, dann würd ich zu  ner geflochtenene raten. Wenn dann merkst du bracuhst doch ne monofile,  dann bekommt man da doch recht günstig welche.


Denk noch mal bitte über diesen Satz genau nach bitte..... 
Erst teuer geflochtene Schnur kaufen und wenn er merkt das ist noch nichts für ihn, doch auf eine Monofile umsteigen?! *Kopfkratz*


----------



## FranzJosef (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Wie kann man denn so pauschalisierte Aussagen, wie "heute wuerde ich keine Mono mehr fischen", treffen? Klingt nach 'ner allgemeinen Empfehlung, ist aber nur eine einzelne (sehr spezielle) Erfahrung...
Ich benutze z.B. an der UL ausschliesslich Mono.
An meiner L-Barsch-Combo habe ich auch Mono drauf.
Auf meiner einen 2,10m-Hecht-Combo ist auch 28er Mono drauf.
Und vom Dorschangeln wollen wir gar nicht erst reden.
Auch im Zeitalter des Flechtwerks hat monofile Schnur durchaus eine Daseins- und Gebrauchsberechtigung. 
Das Einzige, wofuer Mono bedingt geeignet ist: GuFieren. Und das auch nur fuer den ungeuebten Angler. Wenn man sich mit Mono-GuFieren erstmal eingefuchst hat, ist das nur noch unerheblich "schwieriger" als mit Geflecht; sowohl Bisserkennung als auch Anschlag geht genauso.
Kein extra FC vorschalten, wesentlich abriebfester; wesentlich guenstiger, man kann eben die Schnur auch verbrauchen (ohne das einem das Gewissen sagt: "wieder 5€."); Kopfschuettler wie Barsch&Zander haben schlechtere Chancen den Koeder loszuschuetteln; etc. etc. etc.

PS: Ja, ich habe die letzte Zeit das Experiment " GuFieren mit Mono" gemacht.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

@Carp-MV

Sorry Deine Empfehlung im Bezug der passenden Schnurr find ich mehr als unsinnig|kopfkratNur weil die bessere Schnurr(geflecht)von der Handhabung schwieriger ist muss ich doch nicht eine monofile nehmen die eine wesentlich schlechtere Biss/Köderübertragung hat.Sorry aber gerade ein Anfänger tut sich damit leichter wenn er gleich deutlich spüren kann was mit seinem Köder geschiet!

@Onklejoey

Für Deinen Zweck würd ich Dir ne Black/Red Arc oder ne Ryobi Applause/Zauber empfehlen.Im Lieferumfang ist auch ne 2.Spule dabei!Wichtig bei ner Geflochtenen ist das Sie sauber und sicher aufgespult wird.Das geht endweder mit einem doppelseitigen Klebeband oder Du unterfütterst das Geflecht mit einer billigen Monofilen denn mehr als 120m-150m wirst Du nicht brauchen.In der weiteren Handhabung ist drauf zuachten das die Schnurr immer straff auf der Spule liegt.Solltest Du vor dem werfen immer prüfen sonst gibt es schnell Perrücken!Als Schnurr kann ich Dir ne Power Pro in 0.13 empfehlen.Desweiteren ist zu empfehlen ne Flurcarbon(0.30) anzuknoten(Allbrightknoten)und am Ende einen Snap(Clinchknoten)anzubringen.So ist die ganze Montage unauffälliger und abriebfester.

gruß peter


----------



## Carp-MV (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



> @Carp-MV
> 
> Sorry Deine Empfehlung im Bezug der passenden Schnurr find ich mehr als unsinnig|kopfkratNur  weil die bessere Schnurr(geflecht)von der Handhabung schwieriger ist  muss ich doch nicht eine monofile nehmen die eine wesentlich schlechtere  Biss/Köderübertragung hat.Sorry aber gerade ein Anfänger tut sich damit  leichter wenn er gleich deutlich spüren kann was mit seinem Köder  geschiet!


Was heißt schwieriger in der Biss/Köderübertragung? Ehrlich das ist doch blödsinn und völlig übertrieben..... 
Hier wird Monofile Schnur hingestellt als würde man damit keinen Köder führen können oder einen Biss spüren. So ein Quark!
Hört bitte auf den unwissenden neuen Angler irgendwelche Märchen zu erzählen. Bleibt bitte auf dem Teppich. Sicherlich die geflochtene ist etwas Intensiver und hält bei weniger Durchmesser mehr Tragkraft das ist richtig. Was die Tragkraft betrifft gibt es eine Rollenbremse im Drill um das zu kompensieren und genau das ist sehr wichtig das er den Drill lernt so gut es geht und die Köderführung das ist reine Übungssache. Nicht das man ihm dies noch total einfach macht das bringt gar nichts.

Wozu soll er bitte das 10fache an Kohle gleich zu Anfang für eine Schnur ausgeben wenn es auch eine gute Monofile mehr als ausreichend ist? Er hat selber geschrieben das ihm die Kohle nicht so locker aus der Tasche fällt und hier wäre eine geflochtene erstmal absolut unnötig.

Ihr gebt dem neuen Angler nicht mal die Chance eigene Erfahrungen in der Praxis zu sammeln. Warum nicht?

Ich gebe dem Threadstarter defenitiv den Ratschlag. Fang erstmal kleiner an und der Rest kommt mit laufender Routine und Praxis von ganz alleine. Schrieb ich aber schon mal. ;-)


----------



## Fin (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

@Carp-MV

"Was heißt schwieriger in der Biss/Köderübertragung? Ehrlich das ist doch blödsinn und völlig übertrieben..... 
Hier wird Monofile Schnur hingestellt als würde man damit keinen Köder führen können oder einen Biss spüren. So ein Quark!"

Naja an der GuFirute merkt man den Unterschied schon deutlich. Jedenfalls empfinde ich das als "Anfänger" so. Und das 10fache an Kosten muss auch nicht sein.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz würde ich auch mit der Spinnrute und Mono auf Barsch und Zanderjagd gehen!


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Man muss doch mal ganz klar trennen, mit was und auf was der Threadersteller angeln will...und danach kann man Rute, Rolle und Schnur festlegen.

Auf Barsch mit Spinner, Twister, kleinen Gummis, kleinen Blinkern und Wobblern: Leichte Rute um 2,10 mit ungefähr 25 Gramm, kleine Rolle, 18-22er Mono (hier hat Mono den Vorteil, daß die Dehnung bei den weichen Barschmäulern sogar von Vorteil ist).

Auf Zander mit Gummi: Rute schön straff und hart, um die 2,70, 60 oder 80 Gramm Wurfgewicht, je nach Ködern. Als Schnur NUR GEFLOCHTENE, da man die Bisse sonst wirklich nicht merkt (ich spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich Geflecht sonst nicht mag).

Auf Hecht mit allen üblichen Ködern: Rute je nach Gewässer und Wurfweite und Köder von 2,00 - 3,00 m, Wurfgewicht um die 70-90 Gramm, Schnur Mono oder Geflecht mit Tragkraft von 7-12 kg!

Es gibt keine Spinnrute für alles von Barsch bis Zander mit der Rolle und der Schnur...is nicht. Natürlich kann man bei der Rolle mit Ersatzspulen varieren. Aber bei der Rute gibt es keine die kleine Barsch- und große Hechtköder gleichermaßen führen kann!!!!

Und da nach konkreten Empfehlungen gefragt wurde:
Rute Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass mit ner 3000er Penn Sargus, auf die Spule einmal 13er Power Pro für Zander, auf die andere entweder 22er Mono für Barsch oder auch 30er-33er Mono für Hecht.

Diese Kombi ist allroundtauglich, die hab ich selber, sie ist im Preisrahmen und mehr ist für den Preis nicht zu bekommen.

Aber sie ist weder für Barsch noch für Zander oder Hecht "perfekt", sondern für alles tauglich, aber nie richtig gut!!!

Wobei die Rolle auch später noch gut zu benutzen ist.

Petri Heil.


----------



## ayron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Für ne mono bezahlste das glecihe, da die Spule voll gemacht wird!
100m Geflecht kann man schon für nen 10er haben!? und Unterfütterung bekommste umsonst!


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



ayron schrieb:


> Für ne mono bezahlste das glecihe, da die Spule voll gemacht wird!
> 100m Geflecht kann man schon für nen 10er haben!? und Unterfütterung bekommste umsonst!



Wat??? Ne Spule Mono kostet im Laden um die 5 Euro für 500m und die reicht für mehr als eine Spulenfüllung...


----------



## bazawe (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Meine ersten Gufi Versuche habe ich mit dehnungsarmer 30er Mono gemacht und auch gefangen. Sicher optimaler ist Geflecht, aber auf kurze Distanzen ( z.B.am Kanal an der Kante) gehts mit Mono auch.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## ayron (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wat??? Ne Spule Mono kostet im Laden um die 5 Euro für 500m und die reicht für mehr als eine Spulenfüllung...



Wenn dann würd ich schon ne ordentliche holen....sont gibts nur Tüddel#t


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Naja, ich für meinen Teil werde nicht mehr mit Mono Spinnangeln. Ausser im dicksten Winter habe ich noch keine Vorteile der Mono finden können. Und wenn mit Mono, dann muss man auch wieder entsprechend in die Tasche greifen um ne anständige dehnungsarme Mono zu bekommen. Dannn doch lieber direkt Geflecht. Kostet ja wirklich nicht die Welt.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



vermesser schrieb:


> Man muss doch mal ganz klar trennen, mit was und auf was der Threadersteller angeln will...und danach kann man Rute, Rolle und Schnur festlegen.
> 
> Auf Barsch mit Spinner, Twister, kleinen Gummis, kleinen Blinkern und Wobblern: Leichte Rute um 2,10 mit ungefähr 25 Gramm, kleine Rolle, 18-22er Mono (hier hat Mono den Vorteil, daß die Dehnung bei den weichen Barschmäulern sogar von Vorteil ist).
> 
> ...



Guter Beitrag!#6


----------



## onkeljoey (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ich hau jetzt nen Klassiker raus, da ich nicht so genau lesen konnte was er genau fischen will.
> 
> Abu Garcia Vendetta z.Bsp. in 2,40 ~45€
> 
> ...



Hi, ich will mir gerne nun die o.g. Rolle zulegen SPRO Passion 7000 -730 FD) allerdings Gig die Usa mehreren Ausführungen (siehe eBay Angebot). Welche Größe ist denn für das spinnen an einer 2,40 m Rute geeignet? Wichtig ist außerdem, ob die Rolle denn auch für geflochtene Schnur geeignet ist.

Vielen dank und Liebe grüße


----------



## Likenut (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Also ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten die Spro Passion 740 zugelegt, der gewichtsunterschied zur 730 sind gerademal 5-6 gr. Hab grade keine Zeit das nachzulesen, aber meine gehört zu haben dass der unterschied zwischen 730-740 nur die aufgeschraubte Spule ist. Also ich würde dir zur 740, also 4000er größe raten. viele sagen auch immer die 4000er  sind so die allzweck größen, für Spinnen nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Rein fürs Barschzuppel auf jedenfall ne 720, wobei du wie oben beschrieben mit der 740 sogut wei alles abdecken kannst.

Ich wollte damals die 720 zum reinen Barschzuppeln, aber Händler hatte nur 730 bzw 740 da. Jedoch für 29 Euro kann man da nichts falsch machen ^^


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Ich würd ne 730FD nehmen und Geflecht ist kein Problem.
Hab die Ecusima von 1000 bis 4000 und würde sagen die 4000er ist insgesamt größer als die 3000.


----------



## onkeljoey (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



Likenut schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten die Spro Passion 740 zugelegt, der gewichtsunterschied zur 730 sind gerademal 5-6 gr. Hab grade keine Zeit das nachzulesen, aber meine gehört zu haben dass der unterschied zwischen 730-740 nur die aufgeschraubte Spule ist. Also ich würde dir zur 740, also 4000er größe raten. viele sagen auch immer die 4000er  sind so die allzweck größen, für Spinnen nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Rein fürs Barschzuppel auf jedenfall ne 720, wobei du wie oben beschrieben mit der 740 sogut wei alles abdecken kannst.
> 
> Ich wollte damals die 720 zum reinen Barschzuppeln, aber Händler hatte nur 730 bzw 740 da. Jedoch für 29 Euro kann man da nichts falsch machen ^^



Hi, ich habe heute versucht die Rolle mit einer Ersatzspule zu bestellen. Leider konnte die keiner der eBay Händler liefern. Hat einer  eine Ahnung, wo ich Rolle und Ersatzspule herbekomme (zusammen) oder könnt ihr mir eine vergleichbarer Rolle nennen? Als Rute habe ich mir nun die hier gekauft: Spro Powershade Fast Spin 40 2,40m 15-40


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Nimm besser die Spro Black Arc.Ist die wesentlich bessere Rolle und kostet nur um die 50€.Im Lieferumfang sind sogar 2 Ersatzspulen!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Na dann nimm doch ne Ryobi Ecusima (sind baugleich), da ist ne Kunsttoffspule als Ersatz dabei. Das reicht für Mono.
Allerdings ist es mittlerweile schwer diese zu nem guten Preis zu bekommen  

Na wenns die Black für 50€ gibt, will ich auch eine .... sind doch schon eher 65€.


----------



## spike999 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

für die spro passion wirst du nur schwer ne ersatzspule bekommen,es gibt keine shop die diese einzeln verkaufen...

kann dir sonst wie schon gesagt auch die ryobi ecusima empfehlen
http://www.bac-shop.de/ryobi-ecusima-vi-neu-2012-spinnrollen.html


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na dann nimm doch ne Ryobi Ecusima (sind baugleich), da ist ne Kunsttoffspule als Ersatz dabei. Das reicht für Mono.
> Allerdings ist es mittlerweile schwer diese zu nem guten Preis zu bekommen
> 
> Na wenns die Black für 50€ gibt, will ich auch eine .... sind doch schon eher 65€.


Schrieb ja auch um die 50  genau gesagt 58,99!Angel Domäne


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Das sind dann immer noch ~65€ .... den Versand sollte man nicht immer aussen vor lassen.

Aber da es scheinbar kaum noch Ecusimas als RD zu nem anständigen Preis gibt (die bei BAC ist ne FD und nicht wirklich günstig), wäre es natürlich ne Option.

Damit es ins Budget des TE passt, wäre ne Nexave vielleicht noch ne Option. Da is ne Aluersatzspule dabei.


----------



## onkeljoey (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Danke für die Antworten, ich werde mir dann die ryobi ecusima über Ebay bestellen.
Dazu wollte ich mir "FLUOROCARBON Schnur 0,31mm 5,7kg" (http://www.ebay.de/itm/FLUOROCARBON...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item20bc202a72) zum anbinden des Kunstköders kaufen. Macht das von der Konstellation Sinn?


----------



## Nordsee (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hier ist auch eine Rolle die es zur Zeit extrem günstig ist, welche ich auch regelmäßig benutze:

http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=kHsGUNK1Hof1sgaXtZG7Bg&ved=0CFQQ8wIwAA

Als Rute käme für mich eine 2,4 oder meinetwegen auch 2,7m lange mit einem Wurfgewicht von ca. 25g in Frage.
Aber gerade bei Ruten würde ich ins Geschäft gehen und sie selber in die Hand nehmen. Bein Spinnfischen halte ich dies für ein MUSS!!! Im 50 Euro Bereich solltest du  halbwegs vernünftige mit meinen Empfohlenen Angaben finden.

Schnur würde ich eine RUND-geflochtene Schnur nehmen (10ner Schnur reicht). 

Kauf dir außerdem noch Knotenlosverbinder, Qetschhülsen, Tönnchenwirbel und Karabiner. Bei geflochtener Schnur halte ich dies für unerlässlich. Im Internet findest du vieeeele Videos wie du dir so ein Vorfach binden kannst. 

Mit der Fluor Carbon Schnur liegst du richtig, zumahl im Kanal eh nicht mit Hechten gerechnet werden muss, auch wenn es natürlich auch maaal vorkommen könnte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



spike999 schrieb:


> für die spro passion wirst du nur schwer ne ersatzspule bekommen,es gibt keine shop die diese einzeln verkaufen...
> 
> kann dir sonst wie schon gesagt auch die ryobi ecusima empfehlen
> http://www.bac-shop.de/ryobi-ecusima-vi-neu-2012-spinnrollen.html




Schiesst euch nicht unbedingt auf die Originalspule ein.Innnerhalb einer Rollengrösse sind die Spulen folgender Rollen untereinander austauschbar:
Alle Spro Arcs.
Passion(alt/neu)
Ryobi Ecusima,Oasys,Applause,Zauber.
Also geht in punkto Metall E-spule immer was.

Tja..was die Rute angeht,ne Nummer leichter hätte es auch getan.
Der durchschn.Kanalschniepel(und die gibt es im Kanal reichlich) macht an einer 15-40 g nicht soooo viel Laune und selbst mit einer 10-30g ABU Vendetta bändigt man *jeden* Kanalzetti.Weit werfen muss man nicht,Jigs 5-7 g reichen dicke also warum unnötig schwer losziehen|kopfkrat


----------



## FranzJosef (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Ich finde nicht, dass die Spro Powershade in 15/40 ueberdimensioniert ist... Gerade fuer's GuFieren finde ich die vollkommen richtig.
Keine Ahnung, was Du fuer Koeppe verwendest, aber bei mir wiegt ein kompletter 9cm-GuFi mit Kopf zwischen 13gr und 16gr in den leichten Ausfuehrungen. Und wenn ich dann ein wenig ueberbleit fischen will (was u.U. an Spundwaenden sehr erfolgreich sein kann), biegt sich eine leichtere Ausfuehrung entsprechend schnell.
Jeder so wie er/sie mag.

PS: Wenn ick immer nur mit kleinen Fischen rechnen wuerde, wuerde ich nicht mehr angeln gehen. :m
PPS: Wieso "schwer"? PowerShade in 2,1 mit 15/40 inkl. Zebco Satanica, Schnur, Koeder = 420g. Rechne nochmal 20g dazu, weil momentan die ESpule mit Mono drauf ist = 450g. Ist wohl nicht wirklich schwer.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

@franz-josef
mit schwer meinte ich den Vergleich an sich und nicht aufs Gesamtgewicht bezogen.
Der Vergleich mit den nur kleinen Fischen hinkt ein wenig...sie stellen nun mal die Mehrheit.Mir kommt es primär darauf an, mich optimal auf die Gegebenheiten am Gewässer einzustellen d.h. Spass mit den "Kleinen"+genügend Reserven für die Dicken.

Das ist sicherlich von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich  aber an den von mir befischten Kanalabschnitten(NRW)hat sich herausgestellt das gerade dort mit leichteren Ruten,Jigs,GuFis mehr zu holen ist..inkl der Grossen:m

Ja,viele Gelegenheitskanalangler oder Neulinge bei uns wundern sich zum Teil über Ruten mit einem WG von z.b 5-25 g und 3 Inch Gummis mit max(!)7g Jig",eher 3-5r Mit 7g wäre bereits "überbleit"
Häh..damit auf Zettis?"

Nach dem 3 abgebissenen Schwanz vom 10cm Gufi+10g Kopf(teilweise noch üppiger) geht den meisten dann ein Licht auf:das Beissverhalten ist hier ein vollkommen anderes.Bei der Mehrzahl der Zander fehlt dieses ruppige Tock..das ähnelt eher dem vorsichtigen Gerupfe halbwüchsigiger Barsche.Das bekommst du mit einer 40g Rute meist nicht mal mit.


----------



## ayron (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Kann ich nur bestätigen.....befische das gleiche Gebiet|wavey:

Mit den so fänigen Kaulis und Stinten bin ich dieses Jahr immer leer ausgegangen.....einfach (noch) zu grob.

3,5 gr bis 7 gr brachten die meisten und auch größten Fische auf Köder von 2,5 " - 4".

Ne gute WG -25 ist mehr als ausreichend|wavey:


----------



## FranzJosef (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Man man, Ihr koennt ja Verhaeltnisse haben... 

Mit 3,5gr-7gr-Koeppen und 2" oder 2,5" GuFi'S fische ich meine UL auf Barsche & nicht auf Zander oder Hecht... 
Wobei bei den 2,5" GuFi's auch schon BarscheU25 zugreifen.

Ihr koennt einem leid tun...


----------



## ayron (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

2,5" u 25 :q......glaub mir bei uns fängst du auch auf 4"  U 20 :q


----------



## onkeljoey (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

hi, nachdem ich nun fast alle Sachen zusammen habe, muss ich mir mal Gedanken um die richtige Montage machen. Ich habe mir nun eine Rolle mit zwei Spülen zugelegt und auch recht günstig passende geflochtene Schnur bekommen.
Meine Idee für eine Montage wäre wie folgt und möchte Euch um Hinweise bitten:
Rolle -> geflochtene Schnur -> tönnchenwirbel ( mit no knot oder Klemmhülse befestigen?) -> Fluoro Carbon Schnur als Vorfach -> no knot Verbindet -> Kunstköder wie Twister / Wobbler / GuFi
passt das so oder gibt es Verbesserungspotenzial?

Außerdem Suche ich für meine Rute eine Transport Tasche, quasi wie ein Köcher für eine Länge  von ca. 130 m. Sollte nur für eine Rute mit Rolle sein und an der Seite ggf. Platz für nen Kescher haben. Gut wäre auch eine etwas festere Hülle, da ich die Rute auf dem Rad transportieren möchte. Habe hier leider nur was für mehrere Ruten aus weichem Material gefunden. Kennt hier einer was passendes?

Vielen dank und Liebe grüße


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Rolle - ggf. Unterfütterung - geflochtene Schnur - Fluorocarbon angeknotet - kleines Tönnchen mit Snap - Kunstköder


----------



## bazawe (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Schau Dir mal die Rutentaschen von Sportex an, die sind aus festen Material, ich besitze selber zwei davon für meine Spinnruten.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hmm...
Ich benutze ganz einfach nur "normal":
Hauptschnur--Wirbel--Stahl--Snap--GuFi.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich zu einfach. :q


----------



## Pfiffikuss (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Ich benutze ganz einfach nur "normal":
> Hauptschnur--Wirbel--Stahl--Snap--GuFi.
> Aber ist wahrscheinlich zu einfach. :q



Nein nicht zu einfach sondern eher unpassend...Wozu Stahl wenn keine Hechtgefahr besteht...???
Würde eher ne direkte Verbindung zwischen Geflecht und Flurocarbon(Allbrightknoten)empfehlen.So bleibt die Montage feinfühliger und flexiebeler.Eine Stahlspitze kann er dann bei bedarf immer noch vorschalten.


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Ich sag' ja, einfach nur 'n Vorfach ist zu einfach... 
Da muss es noch der Knoten mit dem Material an dem Dingens bei dem und dem sein... Fuer was? Aja, feinfuehliger & flexibler...
80er FC ist feiner als 49er Stahl mit 5kg? Soso...
ICH benutze halt Stahl, weil keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



onkeljoey schrieb:


> Rolle -> geflochtene Schnur -> tönnchenwirbel ( mit no knot oder Klemmhülse befestigen?) -> Fluoro Carbon Schnur als Vorfach -> no knot Verbindet -> Kunstköder wie Twister / Wobbler / GuFi
> passt das so oder gibt es Verbesserungspotenzial?



Hauptschnur-Fluorocarbon(direkt an die Hauptschnur knoten)-Snap-KuKö-FERTIG
In Gewässern wo Hechte einem 6er im Lotto ähneln nahezu die Standartvariante.

Bei Hechtgefahr,Variante 1: Hauptschnur-Wirbel-Stahlvorfach-Snap-KuKö-FERTIG

Variante 2:Hauptschnur-Fluorocarbon-am Ende einen Ring(z.B.Pitzenbauer Ring a.d.Fliegenfischer Sortiment)anknoten-per Hülse10 bis 15 cm Stahlseide oder Titan dran-Snap-KuKö-FERTIG.Bei regelm.vorkommenden besseren Hechten allerdings nicht zu empfehlen.

 Noch mehr überflüssiges Gebamsel wie zusätzliche Wirbel oder no-knot Verbinder bringt nur zusätzliche Fehlerquellen und wirkt gerade z.Z.als "prima" Krautanker.

Und man(n) möchte ja primär Fische fangen-kein Gemüse


----------



## Pfiffikuss (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Ich sag' ja, einfach nur 'n Vorfach ist zu einfach...
> Da muss es noch der Knoten mit dem Material an dem Dingens bei dem und dem sein... Fuer was? Aja, feinfuehliger & flexibler...
> 80er FC ist feiner als 49er Stahl mit 5kg? Soso...
> ICH benutze halt Stahl, weil keinerlei Probleme.



Wer lesen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil...aber vielleicht verstehst Du den Beitrag meines Namensvetter besser....???

gruß peter


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

@FranzJosef
Lesen - verstehen - dann schreiben

Keine Hechtgefahr, also kein Stahl nötig. Wie du auf 80er FC kommst ist hier wohl jedem schleierhaft.


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

80er FC ist also zu stark...
Dann muesst Ihr ja von 25er oder 30er FC sprechen.
ICH habe noch KEIN Gewaesser erlebt, in dem Barsch & Zander vorkommen, Hechte aber nicht. |kopfkrat
Dann habt Ihr wohl gaahaaanz besondere Gewaesser. 

PS:
Ich wuerde auch nicht mir 25er FC auf Zander fischen, aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

@FranzJosef

Der Mittellandkanal ist z.b dafür bekannt das er ziemlich hechtfrei ist.Kommt aber immer natürlich auf den jeweiligen Abschnitt an.Flurocarbon in Stärke 0.28-0.32 ist für den Zander absolut ausreichend.Gerade in klaren Gewässern erhöht man seine Bissquote gegenüber Stahl deutlich!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> 80er FC ist also zu stark...
> Dann muesst Ihr ja von 25er oder 30er FC sprechen.
> Yepp,Standardmaß bei mir ein 0,27er Berkley FC.Stört die Barsche nicht im geringsten,während selbst 4kg Stahlseide für seeeehr ruhiges weil  Bissfreies Angeln sorgt.
> ICH habe noch KEIN Gewaesser erlebt, in dem Barsch & Zander vorkommen, Hechte aber nicht. |kopfkrat
> ...



Stimmt,würde ich in Rhein,Elbe oder sonstwo auch nicht tun.
Aber hier ging es um Kanäle.


----------



## Vax (10. September 2013)

*AW: Anfänger sucht Spinnrute für Kanal auf Barsch, Zander, Hecht*

Hey Leute,

ich stecke in so ca. genau der gleichen Klemme wie der Thread-Ersteller. Anfänger... und so viel Auswahl... Nach Stundenlangem recherchieren bin ich auf dieses Angebot gestoßen:

http://www.premium-tackle.com/shop/ruten/leichte-spinnruten/combos/produkt/zandercombo.html

Was haltet ihr davon? Mein Budget liegt bei 200-250€ maximal, wäre also Vertretbar. Die Rolle hatte ich eh schon ins Auge gefasst (bzw. die Mitchell Advanced Lite), und von den Hearty Rise hört man ja nur gutes.


----------

